# missing some things from the US



## sakhavi (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi all - I've newly arrived in Canada from the States, and I'm missing some of my old mainstays. I'm wondering if there are near-equivalents around here:

Does anyone know if there is anything like Rhapsody[dot]com accessible from within Canada? That is, an online music subscription service that lets me pay a monthly fee to access a large library of songs on demand?

Likewise, does anyone know a grocery chain similar to Trader Joe's, which sells healthy packaged foods (without artificial preservatives or flavors) under their own label for reasonable prices?

Also, if anybody has advice on the best mobile phone plan for calling and texting the states frequently, I'd appreciate it!

Thanks - Sasha


----------



## Heading South (Jan 29, 2011)

sakhavi said:


> Hi all - I've newly arrived in Canada from the States, and I'm missing some of my old mainstays. I'm wondering if there are near-equivalents around here:
> 
> Does anyone know if there is anything like Rhapsody[dot]com accessible from within Canada? That is, an online music subscription service that lets me pay a monthly fee to access a large library of songs on demand?
> 
> ...


If you are looking for "Trader Joes" products you can find them at Wal Mart Supercenters , I have seen alot of their products in the produce dept, but also throughout the food section. but not sure if they are at regular Wal Marts


----------

